#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Google's Dark Mode Feature for Google Chrome

## Bhavya

Google testing the dark mode feature for Google Chrome on both operating systems MacOS and Windows. This dark mode browser add-on will help you to turn your browser screen to dark at the night time. It has ON/ OFF buttons so you can switch the mode according to your wish.

Guys, What do you think about this dark mode feature?

----------

